# 19" alloys with ET45 and 9.5J too wide?



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

As in the title, can anyone confirm if 9.5J wheels with an ET45 would be too wide on the mk2? I am guessing they will rub but thought i'd check with you guys ;-)


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

I would not attempt 19x9.5 with 45mm offset and OEM sized tires (255/35/19).....perhaps with 245/35/19 but these will be stretched on the rim....Asthically they will also not fill the wheel well..unless the car is lowered.

I'm running 19x9.5 ET50 with 255/35/19 tires with silghtly lowered suspension - no way I would run these wheels with a 45 offset (pushing them out another 5mm) as in my case all is fine except under very high cornering loads a subltle rub is heard from the rears.





Hope this helps!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok, i did think it would be pushing things a little far tbh but thought id ask, thanks for your help, other option is 8.5J in 19" with ET45, what tyre can i expect to fit to that wheel?


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi 
I've got replica rotors with ET45 and they rub on inside of the plastic wheel arch trim - I have 255/35/19 tires fitted !
Hoggy advised to try some 5mm spacers and longer bolts to compensate which I have ordered - should be here Monday so I can let you know if it works after fitment. 
Mine rub going over uneven roads/camber which is quite annoying as only going slowly and a bit embarrassing when the passenger asks "what was that noise" when I have taken them out to impress them with my new car !
Will keep you posted !!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Howie, what width ate your wheels?


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

I just realised I missed that important bit -sorry !
8.5 J x 19" - ET45


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

No probs, I'm surprised 8.5J ET45 rub ! I'll wait to hear how you get on with the spacers


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

[attachment=0]20141230_142344


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

:-o


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

How far are you lowered?


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

It's not lowered , the rubbing is the lower thin lines you can see 
I will try and attach more pics !


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

try again


----------



## Dubvrs (Sep 10, 2014)

I have a set of Carlsson 20x9.5 ET 45 in the garage with 245/30/20 to go on mine but mine is lowered 50mm on Eibach coilovers. Will have to get my arch roller out on the front.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Id imagine those will rub! Im not currently lowered but would like to go eibach or mss this year


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Dubvrs said:


> I have a set of Carlsson 20x9.5 ET 45 in the garage with 245/30/20 to go on mine but mine is lowered 50mm on Eibach coilovers. Will have to get my arch roller out on the front.


Try having your camber adjusted on your fronts, there's around 2° to be had, it will pull the tops in and improve your steering and may save you rolling your arches.


----------



## Dubvrs (Sep 10, 2014)

gogs said:


> Id imagine those will rub! Im not currently lowered but would like to go eibach or mss this year


Best thing I did to my TT was putting on the Eibachs. Even with them all the way down they ride better than the factory S line suspension which was very crashy.


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi
I have fitted the 5mm spacers now on my 8.5J - ET 45 wheels now and they are rubbing on the outside now - and it's a worse noise than before ! I presume they are rubbing on the ''TAB'' thing that has been mentioned in other posts - don't really want to cut those about - sounds like the spacers need to be 2.5mm so hopefully it would be in the middle of the two rub points !
Can't find any 2.5mm ones anywhere on line - I have an engineering place nearby - should I get my ones reduced if possible or does that make them to weak for purpose ?
Any other suggestions would be most helpful !
Thanks
P.S - soaking wet now after it decided to chuck it down in the middle of fitting spacers - now they are fitted it has stopped raining - typical !!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Howie, As it was me that suggested 5mm, sorry to hear they are rubbing. If they are not hubcentric you should be able to get them machined.
I can find 3mm spacers, but these are not hub centric because of their narrow width.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3mm-Alloy-Whe ... 4171e1c314

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3mm-Alloy-Whe ... 3a81eef64e
Hoggy.


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Hoggy
No worries, pleased for your help !
I got the spacers you suggested which are hub centric but I'll have a word with the engineering place and see if they can help !
Would they not have like a planer/thicknesser type machine - sorry been a carpenter for far too long [now site manager] !
What about the''tag'' trimming - not that I like that idea much.
Have to take the spacers off tomorrow as I'm back to work on Monday - probably get wet again !
Thanks for your help Hoggy and happy new year !


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Howie, If your sure the tag trim would cure it then do it, many have, but be sure first.
The hub centric part may make it not poss to reduce thickness, but ask any way.
Hoggy.


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Hoggy 
would a different offset be a better answer ?
Maybe I could talk to the dealer that fitted them in the first place and get them changed !
Out of curiosity from one of the other posts what should the clearance be from ground to underside of cills just to make sure it's not been lowered !
And could the shocks be faulty ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, ET of 43/42 would possibly cure it, but probably not avail.
Not sure about Mk2, but measurements are taken from centre of wheel to arch.
Shocks would not affect the height.
Hoggy.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

MK2 ET as standard is 52, the most common aftermarket wheels for the TT seem to be 45 and 35, other Audi models such as A6/7 are ET37, it seems to be a bit of a minefield, i would have thought ET45 with an 8.5J rim would be ok, my oem 19's are ET52 and 9J and have room in the arches ! Be interesting to hear what others have fitted that don't have any probs


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Good morning 
been thinking - could the camber be altered to compensate for the rubbing I have ?
The wheels do tilt inwards and from the rub or scuff marks left on the plastic arch shield it seems very slight - but still annoying all the same !
Just a thought !


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

On the MK1 you could fit tie bars to the rear suspension to pull the wheels in


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi 
They would need to tilt outwards as mine are rubbing the boot side of the liner - without spacers fitted - sorry for confusion !


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

They fitted to the lower suspension so you would pull inwards at the bottom to push the top back out ;-)


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry - me being slightly stupid !


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not sure how much you would be able to alter the set up though


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

We talking mk1 or 2 here ?
In the case of the mk2 there's about 2° on the front and 0.5° on the rear for camber adjustment if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi
it's a mk2 TTS 2009
all standard mag ride suspension - that's why I don't understand the rubbing next to the boot over small bumps or uneven camber in the road etc.
thanks


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Do you still get rubbing when your switch on your sports suspension setting ? From memory the standard setting is more compliant hence a little more travel. If rubbing is only very slight you may be able to dial it out with some suspension geometry changes, not a big fan of wheel spacers.


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi
does it in both settings - doesn't seem any worse or better in either setting. Thats another thought that has crossed my mind because there is not a lot of difference between the two as in I can't notice it being a harder ride in sport setting ! Other posts have said it's like night and day different !


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

I have removed spacers now btw !


----------



## Dubvrs (Sep 10, 2014)

Have you had a proper 4 wheel alignment done and had the camber checked as this could be your issue?

What size tyres are you running?


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi 
tyres are 255/35/19
No I haven't had the camber checked - I've only had it 3 months and had some other issues with the car as well - getting the dealer to sort things is quite difficult - but they have got it sorted - dealer had new wheels and tyres fitted due to the old 18" ones being curbed etc.
I just seem to be paying out for things and it's not really down to me to pay for things that aren't as they should be - having said that I'd rather get it done regardless !


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Was the car bought from an Audi dealer? If so I'm surprised at them fitting non OEM wheels !


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

No just a dealer that sells this type of car - RS4 -RS5-RS6 - M3 etc. Has a good reputation in Bournemouth /Poole !


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

would OEM wheels make a difference - and the offset being ET 52 as standard ? - or would the ET 45 that I have be ok ?
If so I will have to ask dealer to give me the correct ones - fed up now !!


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Forgot to mention - apparently it has crap tyres fitted as well - Sunitrac ?? - again brand new fitted by dealer ??


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Sunitrac...oooh..not good my friend, cheap rubbish imo. Agreed some tyres can have a more square profile as opposed to a curved profile towards the tread but if I was you for safety reasons I'd consider some decent tyres anyways.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive heard the term "ditch finders" used to describe these range of tyres


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

It just gets better and better !
What about OEM wheels - would that make a difference as well ?


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Perhaps I should have Mr Head tattooed on my head !
Really peed off now !


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Howie65 said:


> It just gets better and better !
> What about OEM wheels - would that make a difference as well ?


Hi, Yours with 5mm spacers become ET 40. OEM would be ET 52 so would be another 12mm away from the arch.
Every thing being equal....... Would be an expensive rubbing cure though.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dubvrs (Sep 10, 2014)

I would remove the cheap crap tyres and replace with a 245/35/19 tyre as it's closer to the OEM 245/40/18 and no need for a 255 on a 8.5J wheel.


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Other posts say 255/35/19 are the normal ones for 19" wheels - confused now - again !
How about going back to dealer and ?????


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

There is a range of tyre sizes that fit the rim width, so i have 255 on a 9J rim, i could drop to 245, so you coukd definately decrease the tyre width which may well cure the rubbing altogether, as the dealer supplied and fitted both wheels and tyres i see no issue in returning and letting them know there is an issue with rubbing but also that the tyres fitted are not Audi approved, worth a shot, they may well offer to put other tyres on that are 245 or offer an alternative wheel


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Just watched Richards video - thank god he's ok ! 
He's got eagle F1 on so what chance do sunicrap stand !!
Wake up call or what !
How can so called reputable dealers sell a car with those on ?
Glad Richard is ok but this reinforces my worst fears !
Sorry to rant !


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

i am running e45x19" 9.5j on the rear of mine non lowered with 255/35/19 tyres and they rub on the bumper tab in rear arch on bumps in road


----------



## Donkikonki (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi,

It absolutely wont rub. I have 19x9,5 et45 all around. 12mm spacer in front and 5mm in back. So the final ET's are 33 front and 40 back.

Lowered with h&r springs.

My tires are 245/35/19 but i think it wont rub with 255 either. Car is TTS '09.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

The chap i was talking to advised i bought the 19" ET45 9.5J rims for the TTS but i thought these would rub, but looking at yours.........


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

hi
What's going on with mine then, same car - same year and not lowered - why do mine rub ?


----------



## Donkikonki (Oct 4, 2013)

Really? I have no idea, but i have been absolutely fine. Have been tracking this car too and no problems. Speed bumps and everything and no problems. Weird.

I've seen many guys in this forum too running 9,5 et45 without problems, when i was planning my wheels and searched almost the whole forum through.


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

mine are 8.5 - ET 45 with 255/35/19 tyres


----------



## Donkikonki (Oct 4, 2013)

Ok, that is almost same than the stock fitment? Which is 9 et52.

How can it ever be rubbing?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Donkikonki said:


> Ok, that is almost same than the stock fitment? Which is 9 et52.
> 
> How can it ever be rubbing?


Tyre brands !!!!
One make of tyre at 235 wide won't be the same as another brand, some of the differences are huge !

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi 
probably you are aware that I have the sunitrac tyres which were fitted by the dealer when I bought the car 3 months ago ! Must ring him and say thanks !!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Donkikonki said:


> Ok, that is almost same than the stock fitment? Which is 9 et52.
> 
> How can it ever be rubbing?


Slight differences in tyre profile as I've all ready mentioned... some profiles are more square some are more radiused on the corners. Sunitrac might be the squarer profile.


----------



## mrleow (Apr 3, 2014)

Running on OZ Ultraleggera 19x8J ET35 on Michelin Pilot Super Sports 235/35/19.

Rear camber was adjusted to max 1.5 degrees. Tabs were ground off. Ohlins DFV with stock springs.

Sad to say, the Tyres were still rubbing at the rear on full load / hard cornering.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

What tyres would be suitable to fit to 8.5 J wheels? I don't want the stretched look


----------



## Dubvrs (Sep 10, 2014)

Tried my wheels on after this thread.

Specs are 20 x 9.5 Et45 Carlsson CR1/16 and my TT is lowered 50mm (40+10mm as S line) on Eibach coilovers.

Needs a little trimming on the rear bumper mounts and to roll and flare the front arch's.


















Tyres are 245/30/20 vredestein ultrac sessanta


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

How far are you lowered? 
20" & 9.5J your a brave chap
Does fill the arches though


----------



## Dubvrs (Sep 10, 2014)

Eibach coilovers lower 50mm and I am all the way down.


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi 
Have you any pictures of the mounts you trimmed or advice on how to do it as I may need to do it to mine , but it sounds a barbaric thing to do and a bit concerned in case the bumper and wheel arch part company after trimming !


----------



## Dubvrs (Sep 10, 2014)

I dont have any pictures of mine but one from another forum.


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

thanks for that ,would it still not rub on the actual part of the arch mould that's not been cut ?
Doesn't look as severe as I thought it would though - and that would be enough ?
Thanks for your reply


----------



## Dubvrs (Sep 10, 2014)

Howie65 said:


> thanks for that ,would it still not rub on the actual part of the arch mould that's not been cut ?
> Doesn't look as severe as I thought it would though - and that would be enough ?
> Thanks for your reply


With the negative camber of the rear wheels the further the tyres goes into the arch it should only touch the lower part.


----------

